# Injured Pigeon Found, Can Someone Help?



## andreea (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I found an injured pigeon in a parking lot in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has his right wing broken and cannot fly. He seems to be in good health, he eats, and is very active during the day. I’ve seen him for the last week, and I don’t know what to do. I asked one vet hospital but they don’t treat birds. I also called wild life Toronto but after all the messages that I read on this site I’m afraid to give him to them since they may kill it.
Unfortunately I cannot take it at home since I have 3 cats and my home doesn’t allow me to have him separated from the cats. And also I have to leave the country in a couple of days for one week.
If someone can help it will be great. He sits in a parking lot on north side of Edward St and west side of Bay, just across the Bus terminal. Any help, any advice on how I can help him is really appreciated.
Thanks everyone for participating on this forum.

Andreea


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeons.com Andreea.
Mary, one of our Moderators lives in Toronto & I'm sure she will be on possibly tonight or first thing in the morning & hopefully she can help you.

In the meantime, is there *any * way at all you can rescue the pij & get him out of harm's way? 
Being grounded in a parking lot it's amazing he hasn't been spotted by a cat or some other type of predator. Unfortunately, it's only a matter of time until he is.  

The only suggestion I have is to catch the little one & get him secure.
Others will be on to offer their suggestions as well.

*Please* keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see the thread titled Toronto Wildlife Centre that I just bumped up for you. There is a phone # for the center in the thread. Please get this injured bird and get it to the center if there are no other options available to you. Hopefully Mary or Brad will be along shortly (both in the Toronto area) with other ideas for you.

Terry


----------



## Monique (Jul 21, 2004)

what a coinscidence.. i found an injured pigeon that cannot fly...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Julianne is also in the Toronto area. Maybe she can help!

Cynthia


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Andreea, I have had success rehabbing a pidj with a dislocated shoulder. 
Also have a large cage (ferrat).
Why don't you email me and we can see what we can do?

Julianne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I'm also in Toronto and have taken many many birds to the TWC in North York, you can try to get the bird there if possible, they will do their best and then return him to you for release if everything goes well.

You can email me at [email protected] if you need anything and I'll try to help.


----------



## Andy (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey*

Do we know if there was a happy ending to this story?


----------

